# Dave Bagne newest shaw restoration



## dave the wave (May 20, 2019)

this is a great resto and rare chain driven shaw.


----------



## catfish (May 21, 2019)

He does nice work.


----------



## bricycle (May 21, 2019)

Dave, thank you for always bringing these to our pages here.


----------



## Chiptosser (May 26, 2019)

Hey, Dave!
What is the serial numbers stamped on your case's?
Are you going to show some side views?     What are you using for a fuel metering?   Sheb, Lunk, other?
Thanks


----------



## dave the wave (May 26, 2019)

that's the only photo that was sent to me.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jun 30, 2019)

AWESOME!  I love the clutch, similar to an eclipse used on early teens motorcycles.


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 14, 2019)

..............


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 14, 2019)

Someone else restored this chain driven bike not Dave Bagne my bad.


----------

